# Cyclo (Or similar) 4 speed freewheel



## porteous (14 Aug 2009)

I am rebuilding a 1960s Rudge Pathfinder which has the original Cyclo 4 speed rear mech but no rear wheel, so need a 4 speed 1/8 freewheel. Does anyone have one in the shed? I can be reachec on craigzagreb@hotmail.com. TY


----------

